# sysctl.conf



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi!

Again me...
On FreeBSD 7.0 I had in sysctl.conf:
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16

I put it that I have sound in Skype. I installed 7.1 (new installation), the same settings as on 7.0, same in sysctl.conf and when I started computer I got a message:

/etc/rc.d/sysctl:WARNING: sysctl compat.linux.osrelease does not exsist

If I run:
sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.4.2 -> 2.6.16

It works.
Thanks.


----------



## ale (Jan 10, 2009)

How are you loading /boot/kernel/linux.ko ?


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 10, 2009)

Du you have _linux_load="YES"_ in your /boot/loader.conf. As ale hints you're probably loading the module after sysctl.conf is processed.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 10, 2009)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> Du you have _linux_load="YES"_ in your /boot/loader.conf. As ale hints you're probably loading the module after sysctl.conf is processed.



No, I don't have and I never had. I have and I had just linux_enable="YES" in rc.conf. Thank you. I will do.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 11, 2009)

I save my mistake...
I didn't put linux_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf but in /etc/sysctl.conf I had "osrealease"...grrrr

I am so sorry.


----------



## ninjaslim (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a howto floating around on the net.  You may want to look it up.


----------

